
Dive into the details of iOS 11: Is Apple still detail-oriented? - lalmachado
https://hackernoon.com/dive-into-the-details-of-ios-11-is-apple-still-detail-oriented-fe70af065a7d
======
lalmachado
This article makes me a little sad about Apple's internal development, many of
the components that seem oddly misaligned or incoherent in a good practice
development should be centralized, to be reused as many times as possible, but
apparently don't seem to be

